# Concert Meistersinger on youtube...... very good.



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

in 5 parts.
what do you think?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The sound is too thin. Good Wagner-sound caresses my bosom, bathes me in rays of sunlight why I lie gaily in the warm waters of a late afternoon tidal pool. This does little for me.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Rats! I was hoping it was the Edinburgh Festival performance with Jonas Kaufmann and Hillevi Martinpelto . . .


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I remember staying up all night to watch this on the second night of the Proms in 2010. Wonderful experience.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i was disappointed with Sachs.


----------

